# How do you say "I should have..."?



## 123xyz

How do say "I should have..."? 
For example: I should have gone, but I couldn't.


----------



## tomtombp

123xyz said:


> How do say "I should have..."?
> For example: I should have gone, but I couldn't.


El kellett volna...
El kellett volna mennem, de nem tudtam.


----------



## Olivier0

The _el_ being a part of _elmegy _"go, leave", strictly speaking the "I should have ..." is _kellett volna ...-m_, or _nekem kellett volna ..._ The tenses _kellett volna_ "it would have been necessary, (one) should have" / _kellene_ "it would be necessary, (one) should" / _kell_ "it is necessary, (one) must" are like _adott volna_ "he would have given" / _adna_ "he would give" / _ad_ "he gives".
-- Olivier


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you for your help - I now know the construction. Olivier0, your explanation has been particularly helpful - I had not realized that "kellene" is the conditional  of "kell" and since the past of "kell" is "kellett", the past of "kellene" would be "kellett volna", i.e. the past conditional of "kell".


----------

